# New Growroom Specs and Pics!



## Nova (Dec 12, 2007)

So, many have been waiting for the new greenhouse to be setup, and im sorry it has taken sooo long for me to get things going, get it built, and get the ladies moved in! 

Right now all i have setup is the Veg room, the flower room is much more demanding and specific, so i will be doing construction in the flower room while the plants sit in the veg room. So here are the specs on the room....

The room is....

12 feet long
9 feet high
7 feet wide
Check out the pics below!

For anyone who wants to build a growroom like this, it really is a minimal investment that you can get alot of use out of! If you ever decide to stop growing, it can double as a storage tent! Here are the supplies and cost of everything. I originally planned on a $200 budget for the build, but it ended up being just a penny or two over $300! That price doesnt include the lights or any additional supplies such as mylar for the interior walls which i will be using or any of the pulley systems used to adjust the lamps height from the plants!

Supplies...

26 - 2x4x12 @ 2.99 each
40 - A-angle Simpson brackets @ $0.77 each
1 - Roll of 100ftx10ft 2mil Black plastic sheeting @ $35.99 each
1 - Box of 1.5 inch Coarse drywall screws @ $5.00 each
4 - 4ftx8ft Redwood lattice @ 10.97 each
4 - L-angle horizontal simpson brackets @ 3.50 each
I did all my shopping at a local store, so prices may vary for you, but i suggest looking around for prices and sales! 

Hope this helps everyone who is looking to build their own greenhouse/enclosed growing environment!

Nova

p.s.

Dont give me any flak on the condition of the plants right now, they have been severely neglected, i know this! I already caught enough flak from the woman about it! Nuff' said, hahaha!


----------



## thestandard (Dec 12, 2007)

Man thats a no joke setup. Good work!


----------



## Beach'd Out Stoner (Dec 31, 2007)

hey i just wanted to let you know that a guy by my house did something just like this in his back yard... and our neighbor called the cops on him a couple months after he put it up and he got caught with a grip of plants... so i either hope you have a descrete location where people can't see it... or you have chill *** neighbors... just my opinion though... peace and good luck


----------



## Nova (Jan 3, 2008)

Beach'd Out Stoner said:
			
		

> hey i just wanted to let you know that a guy by my house did something just like this in his back yard... and our neighbor called the cops on him a couple months after he put it up and he got caught with a grip of plants... so i either hope you have a descrete location where people can't see it... or you have chill *** neighbors... just my opinion though... peace and good luck



I got a card, so im completely legal in my locale! On top of that, my neighbors are cool 

Thanks for the concern tho!


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Jan 3, 2008)

*Looks good man. Thanks for sharing.*


----------



## EmeraldBlitz (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow man nice setup. I might be interested in doing something like this eventually. Are you setting it up so that you can use sunlight as well as grow lights? I figure with it being outside you could save on electricity as well as having all the lumen and spectrum output that the good ol sun can offer. Also are you doing a raised bed or using the ground soil or building a floor to set pots or hydro on? What kind of ventilation do you have? Being outside heat could be a problem on hot days as well as cold days keeping the temps down.

Sorry for all the questions. I am just curious as to what all your doing so that if I ever decide to build a similar setup I have something to base it on. Looks good seeing someone do something like this though. Most people use sheds or closets and modify those for their needs. Building something like this to suit just what u need is dedication man. But yea I am a grower with little experience so i am still learning a lot myself. Luckily I am able to grow legally seeing as my mom has a license and she listed me as her primary caretaker (i can grow and posses for her). Well good luck with the setup and I hope you plants grow mucho bud as well as filling those buds up full of resin.


----------

